# Sites near village centres in the North



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Being relatively new to MH'ing we are not so familiar with many of the sites in our area. We are on our 4th trip out now in our MH and currently sitting in the Oval at Keswick, our second visit to this site. We like this site for it's close proximity to the town centre and have also stayed at Moffatt and Leyburn, both of which were OK but not as good as Keswick.

Has anybody got any recommendations for sites such as those in Keswick where you are only a short walk from the town centre where you can find a few local shops, bars and restaurant's?

Ideally we are looking for somewhere within a 2 hour drive from Newcastle.

Thanks, Mike n Helen


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

the aire at Ambleside, right in Ambleside 

£10 a night

Aldra


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Worksop ?*

Hi.
Depends how heavy your right foot is ?. Riverside ? at Worksop Notts,it is near enough to the middle of Worksop,don't be put off by the approach,as you have to travel through a built up area,there are signs for the site/or follow "Cricket ground" signs,as you have to drive through the cricket club to access it.
Backs onto the canal,towpath to centre,or,a nice walk out towards Sainsbugs,ideal for dog walking,and for a bonus,you can drive into Clumber park in about 5 mins. 
Fear not,you could drive an artic down to it,if you had to,go on,GO for it,"you know your worth it"
End of Ad.
Tea Bag
We are to near to it now,but still would like to go again,it is nice.
PPS. And if you are a WORM drowner,dangle you tac... BAIT,in the canal


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

This might be of help to you

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=233


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have stayed in the last month at CC sites in Melrose, Hawes and Grassington all of which we liked and found good shops and places to eat within an easy walk.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We recently stayed at

The Croft, Hawkshead

Just a very short walk to the village centre, but also countryside walks nearby.

Chris


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Campsites*

Not open at the moment but during the season the Caravan Club site at Thirsk Racecourse is a good one, its only 5 mins from the town if you stay on Race days you move round to the field at the back of the course with no facilities but its only £5 a night.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Already mentioned is Hawes, CC site, very nice location.

Also Durham near you CC site, open all yr this one I think.


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Braithwaite Fold at Windermere, a ccc site.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll second Braithwaite Fold at Bowness. (We also loved the Oval at Keswick, we were there 3 weeks ago).


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

paulmold said:


> I'll second Braithwaite Fold at Bowness. (We also loved the Oval at Keswick, we were there 3 weeks ago).


Can I third Braithwaite fold, lovely walks and great trips out by bus with the bus pass,not forgetting Lakeland for remoskas and other motorhoming 'essentials'

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure of distance from you, but how about York CC site? Short walk to the city, recently renovated but can flood in exceptionally high rainfall.

Sue


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Riverside Caravan Park Pateley Bridge
Holme Valley Camping and Caravan site Holmfirth


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Some good suggestions there, some we had already looked at (Hawes & Melrose) others we had not yet considered. We've got one more weekend free between now and Christmas so may try out Hawes or Braithwaite in a couple of weeks time.

Keep them coming,

Mike n Helen


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We recently stayed at
> 
> The Croft, Hawkshead
> 
> ...


This is a lovely part of the lakes and is served by a good bus service Ambleside to Coniston. Not sure what the situation is like in the winter.

The approach road is not for the faint-hearted unless you make sure you synchronise your journey with Stagecoach and don't meet head-on in the narrow parts like Hawkshead Hill.

By the way there was a similar thread on the Caravan Club site recently and many helpful responses.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

suedew said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > I'll second Braithwaite Fold at Bowness. (We also loved the Oval at Keswick, we were there 3 weeks ago).
> ...


Good restaurant at Lakeland also!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Barnard Castle Caravan Club site


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi mike-n-helen,

The Caravan Club Site at White Water on the Tees Barrage is near to quite a few amenities, retail parks, etc., and also Stockton.

Ian


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi mike-n-helen,

The Caravan Club Site at White Water on the Tees Barrage is near to quite a few amenities, retail parks, etc., and also Stockton.

Ian


----------

